# some pictures



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

not that good quality but was in a rush since i only had a few minutes before the batterys died


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice cichlids.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking fish man. love your oscar


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice Cichlids as well---
Does your O have much personality


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice tanks


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice fish.. Lovely oscar. Is that a chocolate cichlid?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

the oscar is in a 55g with diy 3d background....also some green terrors, catfish, needlenose, and a couple others in there

the bigger tank is 180gallon, also with diy 3d background...it has a large "true parrot cichlid", 3 large frontosa, 1 autoras, 5 yellow fin acei, 3 cobalt blue zebras, a few yellow labs(breed twice so far), a few red zebras, 3 albinos, group of Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos "maingano" (breed once so far), 2 mbamas, 3 clown loaches, and a maybe a couple more im forgetting right now

also a 30g(not pictured) with some electric blue haps, red emperous, and lemon jack


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

the oscar and true parrot cichlid are for sale if anyone is intersted


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice setups you have :nod:


----------

